# I am Sharing a Tampa Bay Tarpon Charter



## mdgreco191 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am trying to share a 7 hour Tarpon charter near Tampa Bay on Saturday June 3rd.  This is a steal of a deal compared to what you would have to pay for a full charter by yourself.

Click the link to take a look and possibly book your spot.  If I am sharing a fishing trip I would rather share it with fellow GON members!

https://www.shareafishingcharter.com/charter/134728

I have not affiliation with the company.  I am just trying to fufill a bucket list dream that I have had for quite a while.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 12, 2016)

That honestly sounds like a blast and a killer deal. I've been wanting to tarpon fish forever. preferably on the fly but hey. beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 12, 2016)

Love to you have you along if it works for you AllTerrainAngler!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 12, 2016)

Heck, I'll go and pay yours too..

IF you can get all three of them bait girls.. 

Seriously though, I lived there in the late 80's and early 90's, (Clearwater)
and still vacation/fish there to this day.

Good Tarpon fishing and most anything else you want around there.
Should do well with a knowledgeable guide.


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 12, 2016)

*we went*

to Anna Maria island(right below Tampa) last June and the tarpon were stacked up on the beaches. We only caught one on our guided trip but it was a really nice one. We saw 15-20 at a time surface. They weren't biting good I guess that morning.

If I knew my dates for next year we could hook up. I am bringing two kayaks too.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> Love to you have you along if it works for you AllTerrainAngler!




6 months away. Easy to plan and get off work. I'm down.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 15, 2016)

sweatequity said:


> to Anna Maria island(right below Tampa) last June and the tarpon were stacked up on the beaches. We only caught one on our guided trip but it was a really nice one. We saw 15-20 at a time surface. They weren't biting good I guess that morning.
> 
> If I knew my dates for next year we could hook up. I am bringing two kayaks too.



I will have my yak with me as well.  Planned on fishing mullet bay and anywhere else that looks fishy.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 15, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> 6 months away. Easy to plan and get off work. I'm down.



When you are ready book here:

https://www.shareafishingcharter.com/charter/134728


----------

